# Noob



## chriselgui (Jan 28, 2013)

Hey everyone, I'm new to the forum. I live in Louisville, KY and have a Harley Sportser...I am loking to sell/trade it for a F700/800GS. just waiting for the right one. If anyone knows a good deal or one around let me know.

Chris


----------

